# dead :(



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I purchased 2 juvenile citronellas at the March 8th Tampa Reptile Expo. Both were from different vendors. One was and still is plump, the other was a bit lean but I wasnt concerned until it became even more thin. The container the froglet was in is full of moist sphagnum moss with a condiment cup of water in case it got too dry. Theres a clipping of creeping fig in the container, along with a tilted bottle cap for hiding and a feeding station. I've fed the froglets dusted wingless melanogaster every day and the containers both have plenty of springtails in them. There was food available 24/7 for this little guy. He used to eat, though he had trouble, a little bit but began to lose interest through time. It got to the point where I would not have to add more flies, and if I did, he would look interested at first but not strike the flies or even forage. I just found him dead this morning and am very angry. Did I do something wrong? Or should I not have purchased him because he was not plump and was lean instead? I only picked him because even though he is young looked the most like a possible male. Maybe I was mistaken and the weight was due to disease or something else. I am very upset about this. Can any one suggest anything?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

If I have to guess, which I do, then I'd say the poor little guy had issues before you bought him. You could have gotten a fecal done early on, which might have allowed more time for a possible treatment. It's also possible the fecal would have come back clean, with the same results. 

Sorry to hear about your loss,


______________
EricG.NH


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss and know how upsetting it is to lose an animal in quarantine. It just happened to me recently. It looks like you did everything right and your other frog is doing well. Even though I can not offer specific suggestions, I hope your remaining frogs are healthy, putting on weight and making good company!

Take care.

Jeanie


----------

